# Oh dear, we are in Whitby and not welcome!



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 1, 2015)

County council to clamp down on motorhomes - Whitby Gazette

Parked up in Whitby (having paid to park), shortly going round the shops (will probably buy something), will be eating and drinking out at teatime but just sat down to read the local newspaper and noticed we aren't welcome. 

Such a shame, as we live in Yorkshire and I'd only ever been to Whitby once before we bought our van, I've been numerous times since. Looks like we'll have to find somewhere else to spend our money!

(Hope the above link works as I'm posting from my iPad)


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just drive up to moors to overnight, plenty of poi's to choose from. Quiet, beautiful scenery and free.
That's what I did 2 weeks ago.


----------



## The laird (Aug 1, 2015)

helen262 said:


> County council to clamp down on motorhomes - Whitby Gazette
> 
> Parked up in Whitby (having paid to park), shortly going round the shops (will probably buy something), will be eating and drinking out at teatime but just sat down to read the local newspaper and noticed we aren't welcome.
> 
> ...



Why do you think you are not welcome,have you been approached or what?


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 1, 2015)

Way I see it you can still park up during the day in all of the locations as long as you pay the parking charges you just cannot stay overnight and that's fine you just drive a couple of miles inland find a layby for the night.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 1, 2015)

The laird said:


> Why do you think you are not welcome,have you been approached or what?



Just going by the article in the link


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 1, 2015)

*Whitby Goth weekend*

Thats the end of that then and I have no intention of parking on the moors when I spend my hard earned in the town. will find towns where I am welcome.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 1, 2015)

The information available to me is that the temporary orders controlling motorhome parking in Scarborough and Whitby expired on 22nd July.   They can not be replaced before Wednesday of next week at the earliest.


----------



## pughed2 (Aug 1, 2015)

*wildcamping*

been full time wildcamping now for over 2 years, bristol, travelled france, germany spain , uk south coast etc.......never paid to park, never will, had no problems except had to call uk police a few times re housholders bothering me when legally parked..........police said it was ok to be legally parked, and told householders not to bother me.......steve bristol


----------



## alcam (Aug 1, 2015)

pughed2 said:


> been full time wildcamping now for over 2 years, bristol, travelled france, germany spain , uk south coast etc.......never paid to park, never will, had no problems except had to call uk police a few times re housholders bothering me when legally parked..........police said it was ok to be legally parked, and told householders not to bother me.......steve bristol
> 
> I do pay to park where it is required like Whitby for example . I don't believe the stuff in the newspaper article about people shitting etc . I do see MHs parked in front of peoples houses which , I think , is downright bad manners . Not everybody in a MH behaves reasonably . Even if you are legally correct you should consider the residents .
> Maybe its just your way of expressing yourself Steve but you sound as though you are part of the problem


----------



## philstoke (Aug 1, 2015)

I have been looking at a few places on the POI and it seems to have a few places on the road in front of houses, I would feel uncomfortable parking there for the night


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 2, 2015)

Why not save yourself stress and wildcamp in Scotland.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Cheers tam, just checked that out, that's on my to go to list this or early next year


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Do you think I would get down there with the kontiki ?
Even parking up near there would be fine though


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 2, 2015)

When the restrictions are implemented,in a short while the shop owners will be wingeing,because the motorcaravanners won't be shopping there,and holiday makers won't buy food because the hotels and guest houses will be providing all they require!


----------



## Annsman (Aug 2, 2015)

Councils need to charge for parking because of the need to gather funding to pay for all the local authority services that they have to provide.  Central government has cut this funding over the last decade in greater amounts.  If we are to have any sort of decent modern social services, schools, leisure facilities and care for the elderly and vulnerable the cash has to come from somewhere.

Overnight parking is a completely different point altogether.  I full time in the van and understand the need for cheap, no nonsense parking similar to what is on offer abroad, although because of the need for money many of the local authorities there are now charging.  But can we really expect cash strapped local authorities to be using local residents tax revenue to provide free, or cheap overnight parking to people who then start to justify the need for this by pointing out to them just how much disposable income we have!

Are people on here really of the belief that motorhomes, or rather the people in them, make that much difference to the cash coming into the local economy, especially in a place like Whitby?

We are sometimes our worst enemy.  We want it all for free!  A couple of weeks ago I responded to a posting by someone who when asked to contribute to the funds of a rugby club who allowed overnighting on their carpark offered a quid!  Exactly how much is that person going to give to local businesses when he insults people offering a service.  What is their opinion of motorhomes now?

There are free overnight parking areas out there, there are cheap small cl/cs sites that only charge a few quid to stay, there are more councils beginning to wake up to the advantage of aires etc.  But let's bring that about by explaining what we need and using the system to show how responsibly they can be used.  Name calling and trying to boycott places, especially when any such boycotts have absolutely no chance of being taken up by the majority of motorhomers, is self defeating surely?


----------



## piman (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello Annsman,

"Are people on here really of the belief that motorhomes, or rather the people in them, make that much difference to the cash coming into the local economy, especially in a place like Whitby?"

To small businesses every little helps and judging from the council's reaction there must be a large number of motorhomes visiting and even the stingiest owner will spend something in the town. (Probably in some of the very hotels who are complaining) Many of whom will now find somewhere else to go and spend their money.  We visit a small town several times a year, as we know we can park in the main carpark for a couple of nights for a reasonable charge. Apart from breakfast we eat and drink in the local pubs and hotel and spend money in the shops. Staying out of a town is not an option as we both enjoy a drink putting driving out of the question.

In general when confronted with a problem, councils just ban rather than thinking long term and working out a solution that caters for both side of the supposed problem. The no smoking ban in pubs certainly closed  a lot of pubs by banning smoking. Surely with a little modern technology an effective extraction system could have been a better all round solution at least for some?

Alec


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 2, 2015)

Annsman said:


> Councils need to charge for parking because of the need to gather funding to pay for all the local authority services that they have to provide.  Central government has cut this funding over the last decade in greater amounts.  If we are to have any sort of decent modern social services, schools, leisure facilities and care for the elderly and vulnerable the cash has to come from somewhere.
> 
> Overnight parking is a completely different point altogether.  I full time in the van and understand the need for cheap, no nonsense parking similar to what is on offer abroad, although because of the need for money many of the local authorities there are now charging.  But can we really expect cash strapped local authorities to be using local residents tax revenue to provide free, or cheap overnight parking to people who then start to justify the need for this by pointing out to them just how much disposable income we have!
> 
> ...



A few weeks ago on route to the Isle of Wight we stopped at Stratford upon Avon,and because they let motorhomes stay in the car park over night for a small fee we decided to stay the night and ended up spending two days there, and spent over £300 on tours, boat trips,meals and in the shops and had a great time visiting,the main reason for us stopping there is because for a small fee they allow motorhomes etc to stay overnight,
Had they not allowed we would not have broke our journey and we would have missed out on visiting such a great place and would not have spent money there,and now it is also on our to visit again list, and we would highly recommend others to visit.
Where as North Yorkshire is getting to be on our avoid list


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 2, 2015)

The reality for the likes of Whitby is I will just not be going there. I will spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 2, 2015)

Each to there own, I personally don't mind paying NYCC to park on the sea front during the day what price do you put on sitting having a pot of coffee with a view like that and the fact that I cannot park there at night does not bother me one iota there are plenty if laybys, inland carparks that are within a minutes drive so I go there and have a piecefull nights sleep without having to listen to car doors slamming and pubs turning out then I drive back to the town in the morning or move somewhere else I will not stop going to the east coast it is a stunning coastline from Kent all the way to John.O. Groats simply stunning.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Aug 2, 2015)

i live about 10 miles from Whitby and visit quite regularly so as a 'local' and a motorhome owner I offer the following thoughts.
Whitby is a tourist town all year round and is generally crammed with visitors using all sorts of transport.
Even in winter parking can be a nightmare (town jammed against sea with inland cliffs restricting expansion)
The traders, despite the general recession, manage rather well and a few disgruntled motorhomers won't make a lot of difference.
There always loads of considerate motorhomes all over the town (actually there is a rally in middle of town today)
As I have stated repeatedly there are overnight spots in middle of town despite complaints to contrary plus many just out of town.
If you google map some of the streets they are considering banning overnighting you will see why.
I always assume wildcamping is about being discrete and subtle. 37 campers nose to tail along sea front ain't wild camping; it is taking the .....
Do come to Whitby, you will get a good welcome from most folk


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 2, 2015)

Annsman said:


> Councils need to charge for parking because of the need to gather funding to pay for all the local authority services that they have to provide.  Central government has cut this funding over the last decade in greater amounts.  If we are to have any sort of decent modern social services, schools, leisure facilities and care for the elderly and vulnerable the cash has to come from somewhere.
> ...



Then they are behaving illegally.  It seems parking charges - and fines - must not be used for all the local authority services that they have to provide.

Councils exploit parking fines to raise revenue illegally, warn MPs - The Information Daily.com


_"Louise Ellman, chair of the committee, said: “Parking enforcement is necessary for managing demand on the roads, however, the use of parking charges and fines specifically to raise revenue by local authorities is neither acceptable nor legal".
_
_
"Despite a recent judicial review judgement against Barnet Council which condemned the setting of parking charges in order to raise revenue as unacceptable and illegal, figures from today's report suggest that some local authorities in London are still profiting from enforcement fines"_

Barnet loses judicial review into unlawful parking charge - LocalGov

_"Councils will not be able to use parking charges to raise revenue for other unrelated purposes, according to a judicial review against Barnet Council.

Barnet’s controlled parking zones (CPZ) have been declared illegal by the High Court following a legal challenge by David Attfield. Mr Attfield launched proceedings in 2011 after the council raised the cost of parking permits from £40 to £100 and raised visitor parking from £1 to £4. "_


----------



## pughed2 (Aug 2, 2015)

*legally park your motorhome*

hello alcam, and the few others who have the idea that the richer the homeowner you are the more of the world you can prevent others from accessing. I am not arguing with any of you.......if you choose not to park legally in a beautiful place just because joe blogs has a house down the road, thats fine, and better for those like me who will park in your empty space and enjoy the world.......steve bristol


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 2, 2015)

*parking cost*



Zzippy said:


> I cannot understand people on a forum like this criticising others for resenting having to pay to park up legally for a night.



I believe the op's points was about not being welcome not trying to park for free not sure how the question of folk not wanting to pay came into it.

I used to spend about 600 quid at goth weekend so a sensible parking fee would not have made much difference but as others have mentioned I also like a day/night on the town so need to be near town. not stuck miles away on some site.:rockroll:


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 2, 2015)

In General the UK is doing OK, the economy is growing and unemployment is significantly less than France. There are of course many definitions of a countries well being but those two are seen by most as important.

Most councils in the UK are a trifle reactionary when it comes to business. For years town centers have been cash cows with sky high business taxes and money making parking charges and restrictions. The world though is changing and town centers no longer generate the cash they did, as retailers move out to the periphery where land and taxes cost less and parking can be free. Regrettably many councils see the only solution is to charge those who use or work in town centers even more to make up the losses. French towns are much more business friendly I agree and work actively to build local business rather than as in the UK to hinder it at all costs. 

Who pays for services is always a difficult point, and in reality there has to be a balance between residents and visitors. Visitors use roads, pavements, water sewage, street lighting litter collection etc etc perhaps in an ideal world this could be free for all but in our reality they have to be paid for. Then the thus all have to contribute, the only real question is how much from each group of user. The French have their model we have ours and others have theirs, who is right?


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 3, 2015)

In many cases the burden of high volumes of visitors makes the financial load on local tax ppayers excessive. As a result they cannot visit other places to benefit from their free services. Many places including some places in France charge a 'bed' tax on visitors. Local sales taxes also apply in some places for the same reasons.

I must admit I have not seen any cut back in out of town shopping rather the opposite. Yes small specialist shops are beginning to appear again in city centres, mainly because rents have fallen because the big players have left. 

Eventhough an anualised growth rate of 3% which we seem to have now is almost miraculous, it is not in most economists opinion excessive. As a result wages are rising again for some and this seems likely to continue. Yes some property hot spots are reporting high rates of price rise, mainlybecause they are seen as good investments by those in countries where the economies are not performing as well such as Russia. In general though houses seem to be rising at a reasonable rate.


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 3, 2015)

phase3begins said:


> i live about 10 miles from Whitby and visit quite regularly so as a 'local' and a motorhome owner I offer the following thoughts.
> Whitby is a tourist town all year round and is generally crammed with visitors using all sorts of transport.
> Even in winter parking can be a nightmare (town jammed against sea with inland cliffs restricting expansion)
> The traders, despite the general recession, manage rather well and a few disgruntled motorhomers won't make a lot of difference.
> ...



I can see your point but I get the councils message too, go away we don't want you and will not provide facilities for you. Many small coastal French towns manage to welcome motorhomes and benefit from there custom. I must admit it is amazing that Whitby shopkeepers can afford to get rid of potential customers. Other places on the East Coast are worried because of the lack of summer punters this year.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Whitby welcome*

Hi, If I was wild camping, a town centre is the last place I want to be.

Phill


----------



## maingate (Aug 6, 2015)

maxi77 said:


> I can see your point but I get the councils message too, go away we don't want you and will not provide facilities for you. Many small coastal French towns manage to welcome motorhomes and benefit from there custom. I must admit it is amazing that Whitby shopkeepers can afford to get rid of potential customers. Other places on the East Coast are worried because of the lack of summer punters this year.



Seahouses and Bamburgh are heaving at the moment. Why anyone would want to attempt to wildcamp in either place just now is ludicrous. there are still plenty of vans around though. We are paying £8 per night on a THS at Beadnell. The more expensive Beadnell C&CC Club site next door has been expanded but looks at bursting point.

Motorhomes wildcamping are nothing but a nuisance in the scheme of things and I can see the point of banning them in Summer. Out of season would be a different matter. They would certainly be welcomed in Winter, especially as all the campsites are closed ..... possibly apart from the private one in Seahouses itself. The trouble with that one is you need to take out a mortgage to afford the dialy cost of staying there.


----------



## alcam (Aug 6, 2015)

pughed2 said:


> hello alcam, and the few others who have the idea that the richer the homeowner you are the more of the world you can prevent others from accessing. I am not arguing with any of you.......if you choose not to park legally in a beautiful place just because joe blogs has a house down the road, thats fine, and better for those like me who will park in your empty space and enjoy the world.......steve bristol



I was not , at any time , talking about the wealth or otherwise of residents . Parking in front of somebodies house , be it a mansion or a humble council house , and spoiling their view is , quite clearly , bad manners . I suggested that , possibly , you were part of the problem .  It now seems clear that you are most definitely part of the problem


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 6, 2015)

maingate said:


> Seahouses and Bamburgh are heaving at the moment. Why anyone would want to attempt to wildcamp in either place just now is ludicrous. there are still plenty of vans around though. We are paying £8 per night on a THS at Beadnell. The more expensive Beadnell C&CC Club site next door has been expanded but looks at bursting point.
> 
> Motorhomes wildcamping are nothing but a nuisance in the scheme of things and I can see the point of banning them in Summer. Out of season would be a different matter. They would certainly be welcomed in Winter, especially as all the campsites are closed ..... possibly apart from the private one in Seahouses itself. The trouble with that one is you need to take out a mortgage to afford the dialy cost of staying there.




Many like me reserve the summer for UK touring, as I am clearly a nuisance I will take my van and money somewhere else where I am more welcome. This is not just about wild camping but the general discrimination against motorhomes that stems from the motorhome and caravan haters, and there are more of them than you think.


----------



## alcam (Aug 6, 2015)

time4t said:


> Hi, If I was wild camping, a town centre is the last place I want to be.
> 
> Phill



I and I'm sure many others enjoy town centres AND the middle of nowhere . Best of both worlds


----------



## alcam (Aug 6, 2015)

My experience of France , obviously less than someone who is resident , is exactly as you say . Easy access [i.e. free or cheap parking] to small towns and village centres is hugely valuable economically . Some British councils appear to be slowly realising this . I was in Hawick recently [a town I know very well] and despite being a fairly economically depressed town the High st was buzzing . The main car park at the Haugh was free [dedicated MH spaces as well] and there appeared to be short term parking along the street as well [very similar to France] . There is free parking in Alnwick [also MH spaces] as well and a couple of businesses I was in mentioned they were getting more business . Hopefully there are many other similar small town stories throughout the country .


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 6, 2015)

time4t said:


> Hi, If I was wild camping, a town centre is the last place I want to be.
> 
> Phill



I don't wildcamp I park up for the night same as if I was in a car. all folk different.


----------



## mrs t (Aug 7, 2015)

time4t said:


> Hi, If I was wild camping, a town centre is the last place I want to be.
> 
> Phill



Loads of places  to park up on the moors, nose to tail on the seafront is my idea of hell. 
Wildcamping-the clue is in the name!!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 7, 2015)

mrs t said:


> Loads of places  to park up on the moors, nose to tail on the seafront is my idea of hell.
> Wildcamping-the clue is in the name!!



I agree there is nothing better than waking up in a nice quite place with great views, but there are times when parking in or close to a town centre is needed too. 
Sometimes it is nice to be able to have a meal and a drink in the town and be able to walk back to the van, and not have to start driving many miles to park up for the night, 
It would just be nice to have the choice


----------



## alcam (Aug 7, 2015)

helen262 said:


> I agree there is nothing better than waking up in a nice quite place with great views, but there are times when parking in or close to a town centre is needed too.
> Sometimes it is nice to be able to have a meal and a drink in the town and be able to walk back to the van, and not have to start driving many miles to park up for the night,
> It would just be nice to have the choice



Correct , I have 'wildcamped' all over rural and coastal Britain , Italy , France and Spain . I have also 'wildcamped' in London , Paris , Bordeaux and Barcelona . Our own POIs list rural and urban places . If people are not interested in urban wildcamping not sure why they would be on this thread ?


----------



## Teutone (Aug 7, 2015)

all these reports of motorhomers dumping chemical waste and littering the area.
Where is the EVIDENCE? I would also want to know the breakdown of foreign and UK motorhomes.

But I support the "park sensibly" approach. Don't just stuff your big box in any place where it fits. Have some common sense. Legally allowed or not.

And if ever they UK councils get the stellplatz thing going, I just hope the places are not going to be turned in permanent sites by certain type of "wildcampers".


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 7, 2015)

A while back i was down on Preston Marina ( docks to us ... LOL ) and there was a motorhome in the little car park opposite Maccy D`s as they call it.

It was parked sideways taking 4 spaces in a already full to bursting car park  :mad2:   but that`s another story.

They were sat outside on their chairs eating their Big Macs etc. and i was going over to say hello.

As i approached they finished their meal and whilst the guy was putting the chairs away the woman took the rubbish over to the bin.

It was full so she just dropped the rubbish on the floor at the side of the bin    :mad2:

I tackled them about it and they said ..... if the council emptied the bins more often this sort of thing wouldn`t happen ....they got back in the van and drove off.


----------



## Teutone (Aug 7, 2015)

this is just my own assumption, backed up by no evidence.

The tourismn industry want foreign people to visit the UK. So they hop in their motorhomes and come to visit used to the the (fairly good) situation everywhere else on the continent. So Stellplatz, Aires, Sostas and whatever easy opportunity to service a motorhome. 

So what do they find over here? I am not surprised that the one or other desperate Motorhomer has to empty their tanks somewhere. Not saying it's justified, but imagine their situation with the tanks full.

There are so many beautiful places to visit in the UK and I don't blame people that they want to go and see them. Motorhomers don't want to be parked miles away, that's why we have motorhomes.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> A while back i was down on Preston Marina ( docks to us ... LOL ) and there was a motorhome in the little car park opposite Maccy D`s as they call it.
> 
> It was parked sideways taking 4 spaces in a already full to bursting car park  :mad2:   but that`s another story.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, as always it is the minority who spoil it for the majority. We are always careful where we park and have even visited POI's from here but decided not to use them as we have felt they are too close to someones house or will spoil their view. We park with courtesy, never stay more than 1 night, dont put out any awnings or tables etc - at most i might throw a picnic rug down nearby to catch some rays on or a small folding chair if im somewhere appropriate like a beach or near a grass banking. we go specifically to explore somewhere new, shop somewhere new, enjoy a meal and a drink then we move on to the next beautiful place. 

You would think we could assume that someone with a motorhome would have a love of beautiful places and would want to preserve that, yet the ignorance and irresponsibility of some people, as in your example, leaves me speechless sometimes :mad1:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 7, 2015)

We get an awful lot of motorhomes around here and particularly on the docks which also has a large Morrisons for supplies and cheap fuel.

Not for the scenery / pleasant location but because we have 3 motorhome dealers within a short distance.

Todds Motorhomes, Marquis and Campbells Motorhomes which have now renamed as Preston Caravans & Motorhomes.


----------



## eddyt (Aug 7, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> We get an awful lot of motorhomes around here and particularly on the docks which also has a large Morrisons for supplies and cheap fuel.
> 
> Not for the scenery / pleasant location but because we have 3 motorhome dealers within a short distance.
> 
> Todds Motorhomes, Marquis and Campbells Motorhomes which have now renamed as Preston Caravans & Motorhomes.



i bought my hymer from motorlands in Warton. they were good to deal with


----------



## kenjones (Aug 7, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> We get an awful lot of motorhomes around here and particularly on the docks which also has a large Morrisons for supplies and cheap fuel.
> 
> Not for the scenery / pleasant location but because we have 3 motorhome dealers within a short distance.
> 
> Todds Motorhomes, Marquis and Campbells Motorhomes which have now renamed as Preston Caravans & Motorhomes.



My van came from Todds. Been shopping there since they were a camping store selling tents and trailer tents, must be over 30 years ago.
Not sure what that has to do with wilding in Preston though.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 9, 2015)

AuldTam said:


> Why not save yourself stress and wildcamp in Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 32673



Calgary bay on Mull, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 9, 2015)

Sidmouth folk festival is largely sponsored by motor homers, by the cost of the tickets and the camping fees charged by the cricket club. Surprisingly, this is accomplished without any street defecation. Except for cats of course. 
Amazing what can be achieved with a positive attitude.


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 9, 2015)

Zzippy said:


> I cannot understand people on a forum like this criticising others for resenting having to pay to park up legally for a night.



I for one am not objecting to paying, rather the attitude of some people who dislike motorhomes. No overnighting is one aspect, but there is also the problem of short term parking and the two are linked. No short term parking means no overnighting so prevent the motorhomes stopping is often the real motive in restrictions. This post is being written in a rather expensive site which was the best option for us this weekend.


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 9, 2015)

maingate said:


> Motorhomes wildcamping are nothing but a nuisance in the scheme of things and I can see the point of banning them in Summer. Out of season would be a different matter. They would certainly be welcomed in Winter, especially as all the campsites are closed .....



We don't mind paying for campsites but, in the summer, we like to play golf really early in the morning ( 5am - course to yourselves, wonderful sunrises) and campsites don't let you move offsite at that time. So, without the places to stay we don't go - makes me sad but I'm a woosy wildcamper and only want to overnight in places where it doesn't impinge on others - regardless of whether their protests are justified. 
And yes, tried to find somewhere to stay in winter - all closed 

Bamburgh has a huge parking area beneath the castle - they could charge mh £5 a night, with some penalty for staying in place for more than 24 hours, and the local businesses would be quids in.


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 10, 2015)

We're away up to Scotland in Sept, taking the clubs with us and hoping to do exactly this (with permission) at some of the more out-of-the-way courses.

I know of one that is ok with it - unfortunately it's about 50m from the main North/South railway line so far from ideal for a peaceful sleep.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 10, 2015)

kenjones said:


> My van came from Todds. Been shopping there since they were a camping store selling tents and trailer tents, must be over 30 years ago.
> Not sure what that has to do with wilding in Preston though.




Because we have 3 dealers very near here and people are prepared to travel great distances to buy motorhome for one reason or another.

Todds recommended CL ( family owned i believe ) is very often full so people look for somewhere close and several head towards the docks.


----------



## kenjones (Aug 10, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Because we have 3 dealers very near here and people are prepared to travel great distances to buy motorhome for one reason or another.
> 
> Todds recommended CL ( family owned i believe ) is very often full so people look for somewhere close and several head towards the docks.



Fair point. Todds did speak of a camp site locally but I chose to move on.

-------------------------------
Also Lancashire born.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 10, 2015)

kenjones said:


> Fair point. Todds did speak of a camp site locally but I chose to move on.
> 
> -------------------------------
> Also Lancashire born.




It`s a very nice little Caravan Club CL although the entrance is a bit tight.

You turn right out of the yard and it`s literally 2 minutes away on the right just before you come to the by-pass.


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 11, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> It`s a very nice little Caravan Club CL although the entrance is a bit tight.
> 
> You turn right out of the yard and it`s literally 2 minutes away on the right just before you come to the by-pass.



There is also a pub carpark with easy entrance :lol-053:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> There is also a pub carpark with easy entrance :lol-053:




That`s a few miles away in the scary land called Leyland  :scared:  

Close to where the Leyland Tiger used to be, ah tuesdays aka Grab A Granny night, that brings back some memories    :dance:


----------



## frontslide (Aug 11, 2015)

Drove through Whitby last night on the way to Howdale moor had a fantastic peaceful night with the big sky nature and solitude


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 12, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> That`s a few miles away in the scary land called Leyland  :scared:
> 
> Close to where the Leyland Tiger used to be, ah tuesdays aka Grab A Granny night, that brings back some memories    :dance:



Grateful grannies but I meant the one near morrisons on docks, two steaks and a bottle of wine for a tenner on Thursdays.:lol-053:

when pubs were pubs Remembering when pubs where the hub of social life - Leyland Guardian


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 12, 2015)

*It is a shame*



antiqueman said:


> Thats the end of that then and I have no intention of parking on the moors when I spend my hard earned in the town. will find towns where I am welcome.



Good morning and please pardon my responding to your post without first being introduced, I am sympathetic to your post and totally back your right to chose where and when you spend your money or park your motorhome, however, it is such a shame that something cannot be done to put this right (or can something be done?) as Whitby is the most beautiful fishing town with one of the best fish and chip restaurants in Yorkshire, maybe even the country, it is a lovely spot and we have spent many happy hours wondering around the narrow streets looking into shops and spending money.  If people are put off by the newpaper article then the council needs to be aware of how much income they are potentially loosing.  

I hope common sense prevails soon and you feel you can visit this great spot on the Yorkshire coast.  Meanwhile there are many other places that will welcome motorhomes and benefit from your patronage.

Happy journeys


----------



## frontslide (Aug 12, 2015)

If you want the best fish and chips in England you need to come to our house when Mrs Fronty's got the chip pan on!


----------



## runnach (Aug 12, 2015)

Dun Cruising I am assuming is perhaps referring to the Magpie Cafe in Whitby. There is another one too across the swing bridge that enjoys a good reputation.

All a bit subjective really, Mermaid at Morley , Tingley bar fisheries would no doubt argue their corner not to mention Harry Ramsdens at Guiseley the original shop'

The humble "chip" can evoke even more emotion , some believing that a dripping is the only way, where others prefer veg oil ...the latest trend in restaurants seems to be par boiling first then frying. 

For crisping the easiest trick i find is to fry ,drain then pad off in kitchen towel, just takes that oil glaze off and seems to crispen. Expensive and faffing about for a restaurant though I imagine.

Ironically the Coleman stove , weather permitting will be used this saturday using a wok filled with veg oil ...the fish batter will be plain flour half fizzy water half a cheap beer seasoned and mixed to the consistency of a pancake mix. The mushy peas I will cheat with use tinned tescos own asda about 20 pence a can not worth the effort faffing about. 

due to my new found skill David  pictures will follow.....all subject to the weather of course 

Channa


----------

